# Corrupt a Wish!



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

Stolen from another forum - it made me laugh so I thought I'd give it a go. I'm bad at these types of games - but meh.

Someone will make a wish and the person below has to currupt it and then make their own wish.

*Example: (also stolen from another forum, hehe)*

*I wish I had a pay rise this year*

*Granted - you will have dollar extra in every pay packet*

Etc, etc.

So...

I wish I win the lottery this week...


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

no one? ; lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Livvle said:


> I wish I win the lottery this week...


You will but in Monopoly money.

I wish for a girlfriend.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

(Can I, like, revive this?)

Wish granted but, your girlfriend turned out to be a dude with a hairy back.

I wish I had a _time machine_.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Wish granted, but you went back in time and then accidentally killed your grandfather. Hmm...

I wish I were strong enough to lift not one but both of us.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wish granted..but giant lead block falls on you due to high winds.I wish I had the ability to turn invisible.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Wish granted!!!
You are now invisible, but wait! You are crossing the street and got run over by a huge truck because the driver, you know, can't see you.

I wish I had an iTunes gift card or a Google Play Store gift card.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted and you get both! But they're both cut up into a million pieces that you can't decipher anything they say.

I wish I could fly.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Xisha said:


> Granted and you get both! But they're both cut up into a million pieces that you can't decipher anything they say.
> 
> I wish I could fly.


You can! Unfortunately, every time you fly, a certain hedgehog and echidna will spontaneously appear and hold on to your feet, weighing you down by about 75 kg. That's about 165 lbs.










I wish I could use telekinesis.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Amon said:


> Wish granted..but giant lead block falls on you due to high winds.I wish I had the ability to turn invisible.


Ah, but the thing is, I'd have the strength to catch the block and throw it away. 

To the above poster, wish granted, but since you don't know how to properly use your new power, you end up smashing heavy objects in your face repeatedly.

I wish for all my wishes to be granted.


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

granted, now you will live eternally bored.

I wish women could be controlled with a remote (no offense lol).


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

^ But one of my wishes is to not be bored, ha ha!

Anyway, wish granted, but all women are now men and thus cannot be controlled with a remote.

I wish people (except for me) could be controlled with a remote.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Taaah daaaah! They now could. But there's a glitch. Now everyone turns to zombies out to get you. 

I wish I had thick skin and an elastic heart.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Granted! Unfortunately though, your skin turns into stone and you can't move. You're now a living statue.

lol dark xD

I wish for my intelligence and memory to be significantly increased.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Wish granted. But you go insane and kill yourself soon after.

I wish I could teleport.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wish granted, but there is a 50% chance you will lose control and teleport somewhere deadly such as outer space or to the bottom of the ocean.

I wish to be able to read minds


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Wish granted, but you must also vividly see everyone thoughts 24/7...you may wanna carry a barf bag around, m8.

I wish I could make any woman fall in love with me instantly.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Granted, but every female who lays eyes on you will fall in love with you, including those of other species. I hope you know how to run.

I wish to be immortal


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

So be it. You get to watch everyone around you die. You get to see the end of the world, and even the universe. You just continue to float in the void even as all of creation implodes.

I wish I were _not _a fish.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Your wish is my command. You will instead be a fish's *******.

I wish I owned multiple hotels.


----------



## Patheticever (Jun 2, 2015)

Granted, you owned multiple hotels now but in Hotel Tycoon Game. 

I wish To have a million dollars


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

And you now have a million dollars. Well the ashes of a million dollars.

I wish for a balloon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wish granted..but you'd have to open them on another planet.I wish for eternal life.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

You win eternal life, but you still continue to slowly age. 

I wish for the ability to fly.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Wish granted, you have wings instead of arms and hands. 

I wish to call myself beloved, to feel myself beloved on this earth.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted, your name is now beloved and your cats of whom reside on this Earth with you, adore you.

I wish for 27 celebrities that've made it on the front cover of Vogue magazine to follow me on WordPress.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Lo and behold! You now own one. But at a terrible price. The said island is cursed. Every night, the dead rise up from the bowels of the earth and you never again will know sleep. At least while you reside there.

I wish _Legacy of the Void_ would come sooner.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

granted, it comes out today but it sucks. 

i wish for infinite wishes.


----------



## olifreed (Mar 23, 2015)

Wish granted, but you go over the top with your wishes and it ends up destroying everything and everyone around you

I wish for longer battery on my IPhone!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

You get a physically longer battery that no longer works with your phone. :troll

I wish for a lifetime supply of apple juice.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

It comes in a nice container made out of lead.

I wish for my own studio.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Granted, but you only get cheap, plastic nonprofessional tools (think childrens art sets) with a very limited array of colors.

I wish to meet my favorite composer.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Your wish is granted. You will be invited to his funeral where you'll meet him and say goodbye... to the vase containing his ashes.

I wish for a second nose on my forehead.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Granted, but it will take away your first nose, so you will only have one nose still.

I wish I didn't corrupt the above wish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Granted..But now you'll have to corrupt more wishes and not wish for this ever again. I wish I had the ability to be invisible.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted, you'll be invisible for the rest of your life but only to the people you love the most.

I wish for a textbook.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

You got it, _Raynor_! Hope you like stoichiometry, because you're getting a brand new copy of Chemistry for Grade 11! You have to pay for it though.

Wish I knew what the thread starter would think now that her _little game_ is sort of taking off.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Wish granted; you now know what she would think. But you've forgotten everything else you've ever learned.

I wish to have Super Mario's powers.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Granted, but you will be trapped in a pixelated world, only to be demolished by BOSSes. If you win, you will reincarnate and live the terrible lives again. Forever trapped.

I wish I had a fast car.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

k but you must only drive behind a tractor on a really twisty mountain road forever for if you try to pass you fall of the mountain and die 


I wish I was a cowboy


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Alright, but you're now stuck hanging out with guys in a police costume, construction worker costume, and Indian costume. Enjoy the club tonight guys!

I wish I could be in a famous band.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

killahwail said:


> Granted, but you will be trapped in a pixelated world, only to be demolished by BOSSes. If you win, you will reincarnate and live the terrible lives again. Forever trapped.


Is the princess _*eternally*_ in another castle, too? Awesome!


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> I wish I could be in a famous band.


And so you are! But the usual stresses come coming in, weighing you down, you get mightily depressed, resort to substance abuse, oh, the cliché (or at least what's made usually know in the media of the lives of famous rockstars).

Wish I could easily transport my consciousness to different universes/timelines where my decisions and circumstances we're more favourable than this one.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted but every time you do so, you get the honor of losing one part of your body!

I wish for my own private jet that is environmentally friendly and never crashes.


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

tronjheim said:


> Is the princess _*eternally*_ in another castle, too? Awesome!


Um, let's be honest, I AM the princess!

Anyway, wish granted, but the plane is permanently filled with mosquitoes, flies, spiders, and rotting corpses.

I wish I had the motivation to unpack all my college stuff.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

granted, but you then realize you left some important things a college


i wish I didn't have social anxiety


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Granted, but Paris Hilton is now your BFF and you'll get half the flack from being half in the spotlight.

I wish I could fly on a rainbow and feel unspeakable joy.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

You flew on that rainbow and felt insurmountable joy. However, the pot of gold at the end was empty, and the leprechaun mob found out that a human was on their turf and sent their best leprechaun hit man after you. You ran for your life, living in the shadows, for almost six months before giving up. You were then put into witness protection in Serbia.

I wish that coolwhip wasn't so disgusting because it looks really good.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

granted. but now it _looks _disgusting.

i wish i wasnt evil


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Surly Wurly said:


> granted. but now it _looks _disgusting.
> 
> i wish i wasnt evil


Granted! But now you're a door-knocking missionary for the rest of your life. Enjoy!

I wish I didn't get morning wood every morning.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> Granted! But now you're a door-knocking missionary for the rest of your life. Enjoy!
> 
> I wish I didn't get morning wood every morning.


Granted. But instead of having a hard penis, you'll have hard balls. Look forward to that. 

I wish I was a girl


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

In reverse-Dexter fashion, you fake your death and say good bye to your career as a lumberjack, and move to Miami and become a blood splatter analyst. As a result of your change of routine and career path, you no longer wake up with raging morning wood, but instead find blood on your sheets. Also, you're a woman now. And you never stop PMSing.

DAMMIT ICOD. 

^same as a above. You wake up every morning to blood everywhere. PMS non-stop. You also now have the strong desire to be male again but that will never happen.

I wish it wasn't so damn hot every single day.


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2013)

iCod said:


> Granted. But instead of having a hard penis, you'll have hard balls. Look forward to that.
> 
> I wish I was a girl


Granted, but you still become a man during the night of a full moon.

I wish I could shapeshift.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Granted but you can only shapeshift into cute small fuzzy animals by which people will adopt you and find ways to put you on Ytube and you must live your life as a cutesy YouTube star whenever you shapeshift.

I wish I could endure up to 7 G forces for my astronaut training. (Dumb and silly.)


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Granted - you now have the ability to endure 7 viewings of the movie _G-force_ (the Disney movie about hamsters). However, unfortunately for you, the head of NASA has decided to show the movie _eight_ times during your flight to space, which means that you will not be eligible to go.


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh, and um...I wish that Grover Cleveland would rise from the dead and run for yet _another_ non-consecutive term as president.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

granted, but he doesn't win the election

I wish I wasn't allergic to cats


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Granted - but now cats are allergic to _you_. Everywhere you go, you cause people's beloved felines to develop an extreme reaction, in which their heads grow five times larger, all of their fur falls out, and purple polka dots appear across their bodies. The President declares a state of emergency and issues a restraining order between you and all cats - which of course, means that you are no longer allowed on the internet.


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

And I wish that this website would start selling pizza.

I'll take one large pepperoni and two orders of hot wings please!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Granted but with every pizza you get a free copy of AOL 5.0 and your internet slows down to dial up speed for two hours.

I wish I could turn night into day at any time and vice versa.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Granted but now you've messed with the space time continuum and the earth explodes.

I wish I could go outside more.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Granted, but now you're locked outside forever.

I wish my neighbours would move.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Granted, but your neighbors moved in with you.

I wish I could eat sushi for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Granted, but your new neighbors are neo nazis who cook meth.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> Granted, but your neighbors moved in with you.
> 
> I wish I could eat sushi for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


aw, we ruined everything.

ok, your wish is granted but one day you find out you ate nemo


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Is having nazi meth cooking neighbours your wish ? 

Granted except they are meth cooking Christians who give drugs to the poor and needy , well any one who prays for it . Lol 

I wish I had your neighbours .


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> aw, we ruined everything.
> 
> ok, your wish is granted but one day you find out you ate nemo


Everything was all fun and games until you decided to go _that_ dark. You're heartless.....


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

crimeclub said:


> Ev was all fun and games until you decided to go _that_ dark. You're heartless.....


I know. I came into this thread and just took a crap on everything. I'm gonna go die in shame now.


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hmm...looks like things have run off track. I wish for this thread to be revived!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Granted, but not for long.

I wish I would win the lottery.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a pity you have arthritis in your joints.

I wish i could forget


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Wish granted, except you forget everything, from walking to talking.

I wish I can pause time


----------



## Doobage (Dec 20, 2014)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Wish granted, except you forget everything, from walking to talking.
> 
> I wish I can pause time


Wish granted, but you can only pause it while something painful or embarassing is happening to you

I wish I could pay off my student loans.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Granted, but you use credit cards and now you have credit card debt.


I wish I wasn't socially anxious.


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Granted, but now you're a cactus.

I wish that Lucky Charms would finally be adapted into a blockbuster movie, as everyone has been so eagerly anticipating. There's too much originality in Hollywood these days, right? I want my entertainment to be _pre-packaged_ just like my breakfast cereal darn it! :wink


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wish granted but now every kid is obsessed with being a leprechaun and this spawns a generation of kids saying, "Eat my lucky charms" and drinking whiskey in the morning.

I wish I could fly to the moon.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Wish granted but now every kid is obsessed with being a leprechaun and this spawns a generation of kids saying, "Eat my lucky charms" and drinking whiskey in the morning.
> 
> I wish I could fly to the moon.


Ok but you take a one-way trip and get there only to realize it's super boring and now you have no way of getting back.

I want to not be hung over so I can be productive right now.


----------



## whatever234 (May 22, 2015)

i grant you 5 seconds of not being hung over

i wish for my dick to become straight (not that it's gay but it curves)


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted but it also falls off and shrivels into something the size of a grape.

I wish for the person that grants my wish to do a body switch with me for the day.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

Alright but my body will be paralyzed while you're in it and miraculously go back to normal when you leave because it doesn't recognize you.

I wish I could click my fingers to change what I'm wearing to the exact outfit I want in the split of a second.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Sure thing, but your fingers are clicking because your hands are now computer mice. 

I wish for the ability to teleport.


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

@altghost - Granted, but your clothes can't teleport with you.

I wish that the color mauve was now pink!


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Granted! But that won't matter since you have " rose colored glasses" syndrome and everything is pink!


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I wish magic was real!


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

I wish magic was real!


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Granted! You're going to be haunted by black magic attacks for the rest of your life.

I wish I had a bed made of a hundred soft pillows and only soft pillows.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Granted but you are born with glasses bones and paper skin. Every morning You break your legs, and every afternoon You break your arms. At night, You lie awake in agony until your heart attacks put you to sleep.

I wish for a turkey sandwich with mayo!


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Eyesxsewnxopen said:


> Granted but you are born with glasses bones and paper skin. Every morning You break your legs, and every afternoon You break your arms. At night, You lie awake in agony until your heart attacks put you to sleep.
> 
> I wish for a turkey sandwich with mayo!


Granted but it came from Subway (made by Jared too).

I wish for Dick Cheney to take Donald Trump on a hunting trip.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Granted! But on the hunting trip they fall madly in love and combine their political powers to form Trumpet Dick , a sentient wrinkly dick with a clump of pubes on the tip that oozes bigotry and racism.

I wish for true love!


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

@Eyesxsewnxopen :lol because your post made me laugh so hard I have lost the power to corrupt your wish. You are flown to Sweden, dropped at local pancake house, fall madly in love with a waiter named Sven (or a waitress named Elsa depending on preference), and live happily ever after.

I wish I could play guitar like Robert Quine.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

kesker said:


> :lol because your post made me laugh so hard I have lost the power to corrupt your wish. You are flown to Sweden, dropped at local pancake house, fall madly in love with a waitress named Sven, and live happily ever after.
> 
> I wish I could play guitar like Robert Quine.


Granted! In fact you play so much like him that he sues you.

I wish hamsters would overthrow the human race.


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Granted! Hamsters rise to overthrow the human race but this sudden revolution came at the same time as the rise of the Guinea pigs. While at first they seem to rule together in peace ,tensions soon grew as the guinea pigs intisted that they ,with heftier girth and wider nasal passages , are they are the superior. Of course the hamsters disagreed suggesting that since they do not need to sleep as the gawatcus ( a slur for fat guinea pigs) they are the far better race. A war erupts ! And as pig turned against hamster in battle , both were oblivious to the marsupial undertaking . And that is when the koalas attacked !

I wish for twilight sparkle to be real!


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

!


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

!


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Eyesxsewnxopen said:


> Granted! Hamsters rise to overthrow the human race but this sudden revolution came at the same time as the rise of the Guinea pigs. While at first they seem to rule together in peace ,tensions soon grew as the guinea pigs intisted that they ,with heftier girth and wider nasal passages , are they are the superior. Of course the hamsters disagreed suggesting that since they do not need to sleep as the gawatcus ( a slur for fat guinea pigs) they are the far better race. A war erupts ! And as pig turned against hamster in battle , both were oblivious to the marsupial undertaking . And that is when the koalas attacked !
> 
> I wish for twilight sparkle to be real!


Granted except she will smell really really bad like vomit and dihorea constantly .

I wish I was a Rock lobster


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Granted! But you must live the B-52's hit song for all eternity.

I wish I had super healing powers!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Eyesxsewnxopen said:


> Granted! But you must live the B-52's hit song for all eternity.
> 
> I wish I had super healing powers!


I'm so happy I was just hoping someone would say that , I can live in the love shack :clap:clap

And for that I grant your wish for super healing powers with the power to only heal hemeroids .

I wish I could be a talking rock lobster


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Granted! But you're also a motivational speaker on the health benefits of butt soup ! 

I wish for the Big Bang tv series to be canceled.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Bada bing bada boom - wish granted, but the show was replaced by an even stupider show stereotyping nerds and geeks, and being an Netflix exclusive, it's full of adulteration and sex!

I wish I could travel around the world.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Alpha Tauri said:


> Bada bing bada boom - wish granted, but the show was replaced by an even stupider show stereotyping nerds and geeks, and being an Netflix exclusive, it's full of adulteration and sex!
> 
> I wish I could travel around the world.


*poof* wish granted, it takes about 45 hours to fly around the world, enjoy your flight.

I wish Breaking Bad would come back and Walter White survived for 3 more seasons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Granted but its on a weird channel that no one has. 

I wish I had more muscle


----------



## Molang (Apr 8, 2017)

Granted, but you only have em for a month 

I wish for a million dollars


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Granted but you must take it as only a penny a day

I wish to go to Yellowstone park next year


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

funnynihilist said:


> Granted but you must take it as only a penny a day
> 
> I wish to go to Yellowstone park next year


Granted!, but The Yellowstone Caldera Erupts, covering the world with ashes and killing basically almost all life.

I wish I could meet my favorite dead Heavy Metal/Hardrock musicians


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Granted! You'll die and meet 'em.

I wish I could hack a really big company's network/website.


----------

